# Your experience with the Skiff Shop



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

Just curious if anyone has done business with Tom Gordon at his shop in Edgewater.


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

I have and was very happy! Justin at Skiff shop is awesome! They are in the process of moving skiff shop into Islamorada boatworks, so you have to be patient. It takes some time, but their work is top notch


----------



## kylet (Jun 29, 2017)

I don’t know. I’ll ask my buddy. His boat is there now.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

lol


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

I had them do glass work on my Professional on one of the poling strakes and it was impeccably done. Also, a friend of mine had the non-skid redone on his Waterman and was very happy.


----------



## tspina (Dec 11, 2017)

Financekid1 said:


> I have and was very happy! Justin at Skiff shop is awesome! They are in the process of moving skiff shop into Islamorada boatworks, so you have to be patient. It takes some time, but their work is top notch


I just dropped boat off and left several messages for Tom to call me and have not heard from him starting to worry about his customer service. How long did they have your boat and were you happy with them?


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hey man, I dropped my boat off and it did take a while, but I was having quite a bit done. Tom is not the easiest guy to get a hold of. I know Tom was in the process of moving IBW to south florida. I would call the skiff shop number and talk to Justin. I was really happy with their work. Whats your name and I can ask justin whats going on.


----------



## tspina (Dec 11, 2017)

Tony Spina I called Justin who seems great but he never got back to me they already had the boat for a week and we still haven't finalized price quote. Starting to worry about customer service just don't want to be without a boat for months


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

I had to non skid redone (changed the color too), buffed the hull, patched a bunch of holes, new hardware, partial rewire...took a month and a half. So that will give you something to go off of


----------



## tspina (Dec 11, 2017)

great thanks


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

The did a great job on my Whipray. It took about 8 weeks. They cleaned hull, gel coat patched some holes , did a complete rewire and installed SeaDek


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

I think the problem, if there is a problem, is the tie between dropping the boat off and starting the work. This seems to be common in this business. ALL of the work that I have seen from this shop has been of high quality. Do not expect your boat to be in production the day you drop it off. Tom is a great person and really knows boats; he will be the first to admit that he has a communication issue.


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

The best advice that I could give anyone is be prepared to be without your boat for a couple months. If you are a guide, this costs you money. It will be worth the wait.


----------



## tspina (Dec 11, 2017)

mwolaver said:


> I think the problem, if there is a problem, is the tie between dropping the boat off and starting the work. This seems to be common in this business. ALL of the work that I have seen from this shop has been of high quality. Do not expect your boat to be in production the day you drop it off. Tom is a great person and really knows boats; he will be the first to admit that he has a communication issue.


Yes the work is of the highest quality that's why I brought it there. Tom and Justin are great just wish they could be a little more organized as far as scheduling.


----------



## tspina (Dec 11, 2017)

HBFanatic said:


> The best advice that I could give anyone is be prepared to be without your boat for a couple months. If you are a guide, this costs you money. It will be worth the wait.


Will keep you posted on time can't wait to see finished product.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

I met Tom Gordon once, had a conversation with him when he was at IslaMarine, his phone rang while we were talking and he didn't answer it because we were talking. I was impressed, most people would have answered the phone.


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

Tom and I have something in common. We both survived open heart surgery. We avoid stress as much as possible to stay alive. Please be patient with us.


----------



## tspina (Dec 11, 2017)

Financekid1 said:


> Hey man, I dropped my boat off and it did take a while, but I was having quite a bit done. Tom is not the easiest guy to get a hold of. I know Tom was in the process of moving IBW to south florida. I would call the skiff shop number and talk to Justin. I was really happy with their work. Whats your name and I can ask justin whats going on.


Well I got the skiff back and I am very pleased Tom and Justin did a great job. If you need work done by a marine mechanic don't take it to the Skiff shop but if you want an artist or craftsman working on your boat then the Skiff Shop is the only place. the wiring is unbelievable, I've
include pics.
















They re-wired the whole boat plus re powdered coated the poling platform and lastly sea decked under gunnels AWESOME!!!


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

tspina said:


> Well I got the skiff back and I am very pleased Tom and Justin did a great job. If you need work done by a marine mechanic don't take it to the Skiff shop but if you want an artist or craftsman working on your boat then the Skiff Shop is the only place. the wiring is unbelievable, I've
> include pics.
> View attachment 21134
> View attachment 21135
> ...


Awesome man! Glad to hear!


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

I was about to start this thread, but searched and found an old one to revive.

I'm in South Texas and the Skiff Shop has little hope of ever getting my business simply because of logistics. However, I called the shop this morning to see if they could give me a few tips on installing new carpet under the gunwales on my 02 HB. I left a message and got a call back about two hours later. I was surprised to hear Tom on the other end of the line and he was happy to spend 10 minutes on the phone with me walking me through the carpet installation process with all sorts of tips and tricks to get it right the first time. I was very impressed. He also told me what the Skiff Shop charges for carpet removal and installation and I can tell you right now IT'S A GREAT DEAL. I spent weeks removing the old carpet and adhesive. Now armed with Tom's tips, I should be able to tackle the next steps to finish up the job.

Great service and I'm not even a customer. That's a classy operation.


----------



## firefighter813x (May 14, 2017)

Look at my boat as an example. Tom does good work. Yes, the price to have my carpet done was a DEAL!


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

The Skiff shop did both Whiprays and the recent Waterman. They are the BEST. You get what you pay for.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Are they currently open and still in Edgewater? I go by it, but never see activity.


----------



## HelthInsXpert (Jan 24, 2018)

Yes, they are open and cranking things out as fast as they can. They are ALWAYS slammed full of projects so I think the workload builds up. But you will get a phenomenal result. I can attest that Tom can be tough to get hold of, but he means well. He's usually stuck in a boat himself actually doing the work. You will be happy.


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

has called me back within 24 hrs the couple of times I've called, more than willing to talk about your skiff or any skiff for that matter, gives some great advise


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

ive spoken with Tom several times about a quote. Very helpful and friendly. I emailed him the same punch list and pics a few times over the course of 5 months or so, having never heard back each time. Very disappointing, but from his standpoint he has nothing to lose by not giving me a quote (which takes away his valuable time). His work load is probably slammed as is. I get it. I’m tempted to just drive over (from louisiana) and drop the boat off! I just have no clue how much a light resto costs.


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

Skiff ship did a great job on my maverick, had new awlgrip nonskid and some glass work completed to fill in various old holes on the deck. They had me in and out in less than 2 weeks. Tom, Justin and team do great work.


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

TidewateR said:


> ive spoken with Tom several times about a quote. Very helpful and friendly. I emailed him the same punch list and pics a few times over the course of 5 months or so, having never heard back each time. Very disappointing, but from his standpoint he has nothing to lose by not giving me a quote (which takes away his valuable time). His work load is probably slammed as is. I get it. I’m tempted to just drive over (from louisiana) and drop the boat off! I just have no clue how much a light resto costs.


Difficult to give a quote without seeing the boat. I never felt overcharged.


----------



## BigStein (Jan 4, 2021)

Financekid1 said:


> I had to non skid redone (changed the color too), buffed the hull, patched a bunch of holes, new hardware, partial rewire...took a month and a half. So that will give you something to go off of


I’m looking to do something similar...how much should I brace my check book for?


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

BigStein said:


> I’m looking to do something similar...how much should I brace my check book for?


Depends on what all you have done but about $5k


----------

